# Picture Update: Princess Leia



## ChiMixLove (Jul 9, 2014)

It's been a long time since I have posted on this forum. But I figured I would come back and share some pics of my crazy girls. This is Leia's special thread. 

She has come a long way from the tiny puppy I drove and picked up on a whim. She was barely over 1lb then. She now doesn't even weigh in at 3lbs. Small but mighty she is "Miss Confidence". Here are some of my most recent pics of my chihuahua/toy fox terrier mix.



















Sitting with her best buddy (lol oops closed eyes)









First birthday cake









Another of her and Morrison









Found a beam of light









Pretty girl









Chilling on her...er...I mean MY bed lol









Cute butt









Surveying her domain









Anyways just wanted to reintroduce her to the forum. It was very helpful when she was a puppy.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome back to chi people ! Leia is so pretty. All the pics are so cute but my favorites are the ones of her with her buddy Morisson


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awww such cute animated photos. I love her shiny coat and the pics of her enjoying the sun ☀😍


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

what a beauty! i love that picture of er sleeping with her buddy!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! Her ears are spectacular, what a perfect mix. Welcome back.


----------

